# Texturing a ceiling



## swhalen (Apr 25, 2006)

We have added a soffet in our kitchen and need to match current ceiling texture. http://www.drywallschool.com/textures.htm The last photo on this link is the texture we are trying to match. It's a slapbrush that's stomped on the ceiling. Need tips on how to texture, tool, drywall consistancy, how to apply, etc.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## mikebelldrywall (Apr 26, 2006)

*Here is where*

http://www.drywallschool.com/slapbrush.htm


----------

